# Catering in Wichita, Kansas



## that one guy (Aug 27, 2010)

*Catering in Kansas*
 / icon and title  message 
Hi,

I've been receiving an unexpected amount of requests to do catering lately, and I figure that it's time that I look into food service licensing and catering regulations in Kansas, mainly Wichita.

I've looked at every internet resource that I could find, but couldn't find anything about licensing in Wichita. Do any of you know where I should start? Is a license required in Kansas? I'm only doing this for 100 people or less per event, but I'm concerned about liablilty. Thanks for your help.
 / message 			 








 controls


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 27, 2010)

Here is what I found on licensing of Restaurants in Wichita...

http://library6.municode.com/default-now/home.htm?infobase=14166&doc_action=whatsnew

You will also need a tax number from Kansas Dept of Revenue.

http://www.ksrevenue.org/pdf/forms/cr17.pdf

Plus ypu must also be inspected by Kansas Dept. Of Health.

http://www.ksfoodsafety.org/


> CHAPTER 7.20.  RESTAURANTS
> Sec. 7.20.010.  Definitions.
> 
> Sec. 7.20.020.  Food handler's card.
> ...


----------

